# Heads up - Lidl steamer



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi,

upcoming offer at Lidl starting Monday 14th Jan, a SilverCrest steamer costing £59.99.

I use a Karcher SC1020 which costs twice as much, but for the life of me I see no difference (except the brand) in these products! They look the same, have exactly the same accessories and specification, but the damn Silvercrest comes with a 3 year warranty! 

If the Silvercrest really does stack up then it seems a great deal to me. I might get one as a backup to my Karcher!

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/index_37845.htm


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Interested in this,

Are there any pros and cons to a steam cleaner like this??


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I have one of those [_slightly_ different handle] and it's done all I've wanted/needed from it.

I got a great deal on one at £9.99, so can't complain......:wave:


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

I've never heard of the Silvercrest....but I'll give a 5/5 to the Karcher 1.020, it's a cracking machine!


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

slim_boy_fat said:


> I have one of those [_slightly_ different handle] and it's done all I've wanted/needed from it.
> 
> I got a great deal on one at £9.99, so can't complain......:wave:


What the deuce!!! £9.99!!! How, what, where?


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up, looks well specified for the price and is around the same price as the Polti 950 I was looking at.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

slim_boy_fat said:


> I have one of those [_slightly_ different handle] and it's done all I've wanted/needed from it.
> 
> I got a great deal on one at £9.99, so can't complain......:wave:


:doublesho tell us whereeeeeee


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Samh92 said:


> :doublesho tell us whereeeeeee


It was a couple of years ago in Fraserburgh [hence the different handle design, I suspect] and an 'end of line' I guess - I tried to buy another and they had none. 

Sorry to raise your hopes.........


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

Theyve got this coming as well, looks like a glorified kettle !!

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/index_37848.htm


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

kolarn said:


> Theyve got this coming as well, looks like a glorified kettle !!
> 
> http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/index_37848.htm


My brother got a similar thing from Halfords and it is complete pants!


----------

